

Soylent Update 3/13 - imsofuture
http://blog.soylent.me/

======
codezero
Disappointing that they are delayed again, but they are really good at
communicating their reasons for delay and sticking by their product's quality.
I'm patiently awaiting my two week supply that I expected in December.

